# Murray Grays? How about crossing over a Jersey for meat calves.



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone out there in bovine-land ever heard of, or raised, Murray Greys? I'm not sure where I read about them...maybe on THIS board, hah, but I spent some time on-line last night lookin' at em...when I win the lottery AND get my ranch I might want to try them out; sure are pretty critters.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

If i remember correctly agmantoo crossed a jersey heifer with a mg bull and had good success. Try talking to him.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Jcran
I have a registered MG bull and I have some crossbred ones. Here is a 7/8th angus and a 1/8th MG raised on nothing but grass. He is on loan currently. MG cattle are supposed to marble off a grass diet. I have 41 calves that are 1/2 MG and 1/2 angus.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, he's Gorgous!


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

AM2,
Have you processed any Murray Greys yet? I bet it was a comment about the breed from you I read! Anyhoo, there is a ranch in CA that has semen pretty darned inexpensively priced, and I've got a great AI tech who'd probably order some for me. Our heifer is only 8 months old, LOL, but I like to be prepared BTW, anyone out there have some good lottery numbers for me? Today is our superlotto and I'd like to win this evening (my husband says I'd have just as much luck flushing the money down the toilet, but a girl can dream) so I can start working on my Murray Grey breeding program tomorrow.:bouncy:


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

We sell most of our Dexter heifer calves to a man that breeds them to MG. He has a nice looking herd of MG and they are beautful cattle.

I know you asked about Jersey, but thought I'd share what works for someone else.


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

I Ai'd my Hereford heofer to a Murray gray bull-- her calf was very nice-- shorter than the hereford, very well -fleshed., if that helps.

susie


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Never ran across Jersey/Murray Greys, but my first heifers ever bought from a dairy were out of Holstien cows and a Murray Grey bull. They were really beefy for a dairy cross. Real nice heifers if I remember correctly(I was only about 10 at the time).


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I was asking about this cross on another board, curious about the resulting color. Someone shared a photo of a MB/Jersey cross from New Zealand if I remember correctly, which photo I saved. Here she is.

Not sure what's going on with the udder there.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

This little fellow is a MG and commercial Angus cross. The majority of the calves are this color from this cross. My MG animals do not have the configuration of the pic of the MG and Jersey above. The second pic is the impact of a MG bull on and Angus cow. IMO the cross with a Jersey would show a major influence of the MG.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Agmantoo,

Hou mentioned that the black angus brings a higher price at market in your area. Do you anticipate / have you experienced any drop in price for the grey vs black coat?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Yes I do see the impact of the color change at the market. Fortunately they have been misidentifying the cross as Charolais/Angus and the dockage has not been excessive. I am losing around 0 to 6 cents per lb however. Most of the reduction is with the heifers.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

So agmantoo are you going to continue with the MG or return to a Angus bull. I'm going to be looking to aquire a few next fall. I like the added length the MG seems to have given you.

Steve


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

SteveO
This will be the first year that I will send a number of 1/2 MG calves to market. Once I market enough to get a good sample I will make the decision of what direction I will go. If I could find the right framed MG bull for sale that would throw black calves I would purchase him. I like what this bull has done thus far. The probability is that the dockage for color will offset the improvements with the calves.


----------

